# Who's your favorite all-time player who played for the Magic?



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Mine is either Shaq or Penny Hardaway.


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

it probabaly is penny hardaway. he was so good when he had good knees.


----------



## MagicPhilly (Jul 9, 2005)

Dennis Scott


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Penny with Diesel a close 2nd.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

1. Tmac
2. Darrell Armstrong
3. Shaq
4. Penny (early Penny)
5. Nick Anderson
6. Dennis Scott
7. Scott Skiles
8. Donald Royal
9. Anthony Bowie
10. Geert Hammink


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> 1. Tmac
> 2. Darrell Armstrong
> ...


nice list


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Darrell Armstrong tops my list with T-Mac, Shaq, 3D and Dwight rounding out my top 5.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Shaq, when he was rocking the haircut with the little part on the side. :bsmile:


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I like penny and shaq but t-mac numa one becus he was the force to be wreckin with


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

1. Tracy McGrady
2. Hedo Turkoglu
3. Shaquille O'Neal
4. Darrell Armstrong
5. Penny Hardaway








...Ronny Seikaly


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

1.Penny Hardaway-One of the most special players ever
2. Shaq-very close second
3.Dennis Scott
4.Nick Anderson
5.Scott Skiles


----------



## tirador (Aug 2, 2005)

Fran Vazquez


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

tirador said:


> Fran Vazquez


NICE


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I used to love watching Nick Anderson back when he was the 2nd-best post-up 2 in the league


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

tirador said:


> Fran Vazquez


:laugh:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

ouch, tirador, ouch :wink:

I started following basketball and the Magic only a couple of years ago so its TMac for me, and the twin towers Dwight Howard and Fran Vasquez in the future.


----------



## Duck7119 (Aug 7, 2005)

The little man with the big heart, the hustler .. Mr. Armstrong


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Tracy McGrady.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dwight Howard


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady and Nick Anderson of course! Thank you for game 1.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> McGrady and Nick Anderson of course! Thank you for game 1.


nice avatar :rock:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Penny, McGrady, Dwight Howard, Nick Anderson.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Lil Penny


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

1. Darrell Armstrong
2. Bo Outlaw
3. Penny Hardaway
4. Dwight
5. T-Mac
6. Shaq
7. Jameer Nelson
8. Nick Anderson
9. Hedo
10. Grant Hill


----------



## goodseats (Jul 19, 2005)

1. Penny Hardaway
2. Tracy McGrady
3. Dennis Scott
4. Nick Anderson
5. Shaq
6. Jameer Nelson
7. Dwight Howard
8. Travis Deiner
9. Horace Grant




Second to Last- Shawn kemp
Last- Fran Vasquez


----------



## Monk (Apr 22, 2003)

1. Jameer Nelson
2. Chris Corchiani
3. Nick Anderson
4. Penny Hardaway
5. D. Armstrong


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> ouch, tirador, ouch :wink:
> 
> I started following basketball and the Magic only a couple of years ago so its TMac for me, and the twin towers Dwight Howard and Fran Vasquez in the future.


How anyone could look forward to liking Fran Vazquez is beyond me. Fran doesn't deserve any support, and probably won't be over here for a while. Having said that, I'd have to take Nick Anderson, Scott Skiles, Penny or Dennis Scott!!
Favorite moment would either be Nick Anderson's steal for the Horace Grant dunk in game 1, or Skiles 30 assists against Denver. Penny's manhandling of Miami in the playoffs were he was the Orlando Magic would also rank up there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Where is the love for Bo Outlaw?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

1. Tree Rollins
2. Jon Koncak
3. Joe Wolf
4. Greg Kite
5. Brooks Thompson
6. Anthony Avent


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Shaquille O'Neal
Dominique Wilkins


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Where is the love for Bo Outlaw?


not over here!

i dont like bo


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

how about some love for Kemp! not to mention Horace Grant


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> how about some love for Kemp!


thats more like it!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## washy1987 (Aug 24, 2005)

T-Mac
Bo Outlaw


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tracy McGrady. It's a shame, because I used to be such a Magic fan.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tracy McGrady. It's a shame, because I used to be such a Magic fan.


Hey Kid, when Penny was in his prime, you were like 2 years old. LMAO! Well, just call yourself a bandwagoner please!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Starbury03 said:


> 1.Penny Hardaway-One of the most special players ever
> 2. Shaq-very close second
> 3.Dennis Scott
> 4.Nick Anderson
> 5.Scott Skiles


Please mention why T-mac isnt one of the most speical players ever?


----------

